

Alan Turing and the Programmable Universe - daviday
http://www.slideshare.net/scaruffi/alan-turing-and-the-programmable-universe

======
_Y_
I'd like to see him explaining <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect> or
how Gary Kasparov was beaten (well tied at first) by a computer. I mean did
Gary got really dumber in span of a year or so?

I think the reason people somewhat erroneously try to 'robotize' people is the
fact that they want consistency even if the quality is poorer.

------
reso
I disagree entirely. The author conflates "making technology easier to use"
with "making people dumber". He decries the invention of the typewriter
because it ended calligraphy, and the printing press because we no longer have
to memorize books. In other words, he is a luddite.

He then makes the classic mistake of conflating "intelligence" with
"consciousness", completely ignoring Turing's main insight: that consciousness
is not testable in human nor machine, and thus, if it acts human, we have no
reason to deny it consciousness.

~~~
jordanlev
I think you misunderstood (or didn't really read) the whole thing.

I don't think he's conflating "tech easier" with "people dumber", but rather
bringing up an interesting way of thinking about the issue.

Also, he isn't conflating intelligence with consciousness -- his whole point
about the Turing test is that he thinks people "don't get it" -- that it's not
really proving anything (and he uses the logical device of saying "what if the
judge of the test is dumb").

Here's the text of slide #80, for example: •The real test is consciousness,
not intelligence •An “intelligent” machine is not necessarily conscious
•Conversely: a machine does not need to be too intelligent in order to be
conscious (many people are not intelligent)

~~~
majmun
The whole presentation is superficial, I think that if we suddenly lobotomize
whole population, the man made machines would not suddenly become smarter and
more intelligent but physically would stay the same. Yes in some time after
hypotetical dumbening of people, the new form of machines would dumben down
too (because man would create worse and worse machines.), proving they are not
really autonomously intelligent but its intelligence was tied with human
intelligence. on 1:1 relation.

------
agumonkey
All of that because the education system limits itself being a path to getting
money to buy a fish, instead of teaching teaching someone to build a fishing
rod.

No ease of use, or access to knowledge will fulfill the 'aha moments' and the
gut feelings of building a new bridge between you and the world. But it's
something hard to see at first and it easily fades.

~~~
wladimir
There are so many levels of abstraction between us and the physical world. We
learn to be domesticated animals, not to survive in the wild (or even close to
it). This abstraction is growing in complexity as time goes on. Ie, the
distance between us and the chaos of the physical world is growing larger.
This reflects the current level of technology. As of right now, we are living
in a kind of ordered, programmable mini-universe.

------
fijal
I would like to point out that things like "Rules to hike into wilderness" are
mostly and American phenomena and not loved that wildly by the rest of the
world.

------
itmag
I didn't RTFA but "programmable universe" makes me think of this:
[http://www.geekosystem.com/dwarf-fortress-turing-machine-
com...](http://www.geekosystem.com/dwarf-fortress-turing-machine-computer/)

------
y4m4
Ludicrous author!

------
flipper
The pop band Devo have been pointing out since the 1970's that people seem to
be getting dumber as technology advances.

------
jkorn
This was absolutely fantastic. Feels like a convergence between Siri and
Google is imminent

